# Custom embroider baseball caps



## the1sarge (Sep 14, 2015)

This is a new item I will sell on my website. I need someone that can get me started by embroider one to three caps at at time until the the larger orders start to roll in. Since I'm reselling the caps I need a good price.


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

I would be glad to help you. Send me a private message and we can talk


----------



## twothousand (Apr 10, 2013)

embroidtk will you sew these on that tajima u have for sale?


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

twothousand said:


> embroidtk will you sew these on that tajima u have for sale?


Do you kiss your mother with that smart mouth?  Seems like you wanna buy my Tajima. I knocked the price down just for you so why don't you come pick it up? I am sure you would love to have it in your shop. I bet you can even share your 25 years experience with me to teach me how to operate the other machines in my shop. I bet you can even teach me to digitize too.


----------



## the1sarge (Sep 14, 2015)

can we talk thru email


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

the1sarge said:


> can we talk thru email


I sent you a private message with my contact email.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

:: Post moved to Referrals section ::​
*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire someone please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the http://www.t-shirtforums.com/announcements-site-updates/t35067.html button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our http://www.t-shirtforums.com/forum-information/t1173.html guidelines.


----------

